
Ask HN: Which altcoin do you think is promosing? - sathishmanohar
There are literally thousands of altcoins competing to be the next Bitcoin. Of those altcoins which altcoins do you think are important and why?
======
bobbba
If you are interested in new alt coins I would suggest that you may want to
look into Decent [https://decent.ch](https://decent.ch) . It is a content
distributing network with very good substantive potential, IMO. It is
scheduled to be released in the next month or two.

------
sharemywin
[https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-Cryptocurrency-to-
inves...](https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-Cryptocurrency-to-invest-in-
long-term-Why)

------
sharemywin
[https://www.alexfortin.com/top-5-crypto-currencies-
invest-20...](https://www.alexfortin.com/top-5-crypto-currencies-invest-2016/)

------
itamarst
[https://ponzico.win/](https://ponzico.win/), because it's the most honest.

